

Y Combinator companies has more funding than sum of all remaining accelerators - njx
http://www.appsbi.com/y-combinator-companies-has-more-funding-than-the-sum-total-of-all-remaining-accelerators

======
wudf
I always call YC a money-making machine machine when describing it to the
unfamiliar.

------
smt88
Funding is not success.

